# Iran to once again become the predominant "policeman" of the Persian Gulf?



## parsa92 (May 13, 2015)

Two commentators from opposite ends of the spectrum seem to think it may, 

https://www.the-newshub.com/media/iran-to-be-re-baptized-as-the-guardian-of-the-gulf


----------



## Jesse Booth (May 13, 2015)

What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Penelope (May 13, 2015)

Yes that is why SA want control of Yemen to bypass the Gulf of Oman and ship out of the gulf of Aden. SA and Israel are grinding on their teeth over Iran not having sanctions.  I expect a false flag soon.


----------



## irosie91 (May 13, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Yes that is why SA want control of Yemen to bypass the Gulf of Oman and ship out of the gulf of Aden. SA and Israel are grinding on their teeth over Iran not having sanctions.  I expect a false flag soon.



it is the practice of militaries to prepare strategies of offense and defense IN CASE OF WAR and even practice the proposed strategies in exercises called  "war games"    It is the  practice of islamo Nazi sows and whores to prepare their shit mouth libels ahead of any event.     Once ANYTHING happens they have their filth ALL PREPARED.  
Holocaust denial was being actively authored by the mid-30s and by the evening of 9-11-01 ------four year old muslim kids were lisping    DA JOOOOS DID IT----even those not quite sure what had happened]


----------



## Penelope (May 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that is why SA want control of Yemen to bypass the Gulf of Oman and ship out of the gulf of Aden. SA and Israel are grinding on their teeth over Iran not having sanctions.  I expect a false flag soon.
> ...



I use to think your Nazi's but that would give Nazi's  a bad image, so now I just call Israel little communist Russia, the Bolshevik renewal. Chazars live in Israel, not Judahites, a few maybe but very few.


----------



## irosie91 (May 13, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Penelope invents words-----it's cute when babies do it-----but then again------it's cute when babies fart,  too


----------



## Penelope (May 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Which word is invented?


----------



## ESay (May 15, 2015)

Penelope said:


> now I just call Israel little communist Russia, the Bolshevik renewal.



And what similarities do they have?


----------



## irosie91 (May 15, 2015)

ESay said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > now I just call Israel little communist Russia, the Bolshevik renewal.
> ...



I began reading islamo Nazi propaganda just after the Mc Carthy era---for several reasons-----I was about ten years old and could read and lived in a very Nazi town in which islamo Nazi pamphlets were spread all over town.     Islamo Nazi propaganda at that time focused on the idea 
  "JOOOOOS IS COMMUNISTS".    In my town  ---JOOOOS were certainly democrats-----whch in the minds of Nazi scum did equate with  "communist". 
It was not uncommon in that town for Nazi sluts to fart out   "COMMUNIST"   if they encountered JOOOS.     Being called "communist"  was supposed to be a big insult-----something like a
threat-------you could get INVESTIGATED by the  FBI      Like Penelope----most of those little snots had no idea what  "communist"   meant-------their farts were just about the same as  "you killed jesus"-----of course  ---they did not know who Jesus was either -----like Penelope-----having never read the   NT.      Because of the Kibbutz system-----the islamo Nazi propaganda described Israel as a 
"COMMUNIST COUNTRY"   which the pimps and whores decided was a big slur,   too.    Penelope just never left the culture of the dung heap from
which she was spawned


----------



## Penelope (May 18, 2015)

ESay said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > now I just call Israel little communist Russia, the Bolshevik renewal.
> ...



Over 1 million Soviet Jews since 1990. We also have a little Odessa here in the states as well.


----------



## irosie91 (May 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




there is no population of persons correctly called 
   SOVIET JEWS      It is interesting that the poster
   I designate as  "idiot whore Penelope"    has
   invented such a psychotic notion.   Odessa is
   a city of the UKRAINE      and its total
   population is barely one million.   The word
   "soviet"   means something like   "city council" 
   It does not refer to  jews.      Several lands
   of eastern Europe and Asia  united  as 
   THE SOVIET UNION------nothing to do with jews
   other than the fact that like France and England--
   there was a minority population of jews living
   in those lands.    The whores like Penelope were
   mostly   eastern orthodox which is the eastern
   break-off sect from the catholic church


----------



## Penelope (May 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



I was trying to be nice, but your right they are just communist Russians. Wrong , I'm a RC not EO.  I do believe there are rules against calling people vulgar names. Might want to check it out. Since 1990 over 1 million soviets went to Israel. Most of your PM's are from Russia and Ukraine.


----------



## irosie91 (May 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



no matter how much you try to fake it----your filth shines thru.     In fact,,    calling a person a "communist"   in the USA ---is a slur-----you DISGUSTING VULGAR SLUT.     Of couse really vulgar southern  "white trash"----would designate
anyone who lived in the former soviet union as
a COMMUNIST-------calling such a person a 
"SOVIET"   is really illiterate white trash slut shit.
----Wherever the PM's lived or their parents lived----
they are far above shit like you.     Very ignorant sluts play shit mouth over the country of origin or ancestry of anyone ------Long ago when I was a kid-------a neighbor kid-----sortof from a white trash famiy-----yelled  "COMMUNIST"  at another neighbor kid because her parents were from 
Yugoslavia------her habitually drunk white trash
father  "HIT HER IN THE FACE"    for insulting
the neighbor's kid.-------I was horrified.   See?   I
am familiar with scum like you.    The same family
referred to persons of Italian background as  WOPS ------and-----of course the  "N"  word 
was considered genteel in that house.    ---that family was of  REMOTE  german background----
and hardcore Nazis like you-----but not  RC----
they were Lutheran       I was into cultural diversity----all the daughters were my friends----even though some of  THEM never socialized with
each other.     The Lutherans had something against the  eastern orthodox--------EASTER ON 
THE WRONG DAY


----------



## Penelope (May 18, 2015)

Marx and Lenin, founders of Communism, both jewish roots.


----------



## irosie91 (May 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Marx and Lenin, founders of Communism, both jewish roots.



no    not Lenin------Marx was the child of converts to
Christianity.        Penelope------scum roots.    Marx never harmed anyone-----he wrote a very brilliant book on theory of economy.      But I am never surprised at the stupidity of trash     Some trash like to blame your Nazi filth on  DARWIN.     Stalin was such a good student that the priests in his school wanted him to become a priest------he was a big time murderer like    RC   adolf Hitler and  Himmler-----in fact even  MENGELE----<<<catholic school------like you


----------



## Penelope (May 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Marx and Lenin, founders of Communism, both jewish roots.
> ...



Yes both. Their parents changed to avoid anti Semitism.  Fact. They weren't  real converts, they just pretended.  That is one reason we can't be sure of the Ashkenazi pop of the US today, many try to hide it and change their names. Some don't list their parents either.


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



your point?    I don't  "hide my roots"   I am very specific about them-----but you do because you are from shit


----------



## ESay (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Over 1 million Soviet Jews since 1990. We also have a little Odessa here in the states as well.



And what does it prove? Okay, 1 million Jews (or Soviet Jews as you call them) have moved from the ex-USSR to Israel. And according to your opinion these people have established Soviet rules in Israel and therefore, considering that, you think that Israel is similar to communist Russia?


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

ESay said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Over 1 million Soviet Jews since 1990. We also have a little Odessa here in the states as well.
> ...



I will help you to understand Penelope------a stat appeared in the islamo Nazi shit propaganda----so she parroted it.       I kinda doubt that stat a bit but
there is no issue as you note------islamo Nazi propaganda is like that------CREATIVE with any
tenuous bit of  "information"  that can be mucked up.     I am inclined to believe that there are---perhaps a million jews in Israel either FROM the former USSR ---(or some land thereof---before it was the USSR----or after it was the USSR)  or who have parents or grandparents----thereof.   I doubt that a million moved in---from the  USSR-----since  1990-----that's only 25 years-----it would be a giant influx for so small a country.     Reading the islamo Nazi propaganda is actually a kind of
JOB-----you need to interpret it-----it is very misleading and often outright lie


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

ESay said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Over 1 million Soviet Jews since 1990. We also have a little Odessa here in the states as well.
> ...



With them brought a lot more crime , not that there wasn't a lot there anyway..  The Israelites in Israel are Russians, they are not from the Levant.  Besides, where are the Pals who lived there for years suppose to live. Gaza is already the largest outdoor prison.


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



_Judges 3:5-7New American Bible (Revised Edition) (NABRE)
5 So the Israelites settled among the Canaanites, Hittites, Amorites, Perizzites, Hivites, and Jebusites.6 *They took their daughters in marriage, and gave their own daughters to their sons in marriage,and served their gods.*
Judah (from the line of Shem)married a Canaanite , from the line of Ham. Mean, Jew is not a race as Jacob was not a Jew._


----------



## ESay (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> With them brought a lot more crime , not that there wasn't a lot there anyway..



I don’t know whether they brought more crime or not. Okay, maybe they did. But that is not an answer. Do you think that in the USSR the crime rate was extremely high?



Penelope said:


> The Israelites in Israel are Russians, they are not from the Levant.



I see. So, there are no Israelites in Israel who didn’t come from Russia. Right?



Penelope said:


> Besides, where are the Pals who lived there for years suppose to live. Gaza is already the largest outdoor prison.



And what are your proposals?


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



yes-----they do have a high crime rate-----not all that unusual for immigrant groups-----they also do have a significant number who are not really jews---not most but a significant number who were
actually Christians back there.      The genetic studies over which you seemed delighted do
reveal that  people who are really jews
have roots in the LEVANT.      Arabs who left  Israel  have more than enough land in the neighboring lands of their  BRETHEREN----in
the Levant and even share the same language and cuisine and religion.     There is enough land
in the Levant for all.     In fact----an interesting anecdote-----My hubby was born in an arab shariah shit hole-------naturally when he meets an
arab/muslim from the same land they talk.    During the course of conversation one mentioned
the area from which he originated and noted----
"my sister has one of the jewish houses left there" 
   SEE?     there are nice houses just left in
       those countries-----for any arab who wants
       one.    Gaza is a prison?    why?   it has a big
       border with Egypt-------did Egypt set up
       BARS?     Are all the former Gazans living
       in the USA -----on PAROLE???


Penelope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




BTW---linguistically------(in anthropological studies
        of migration linguistics is a better tool than
        DNA)    the Bedouins of  the Negev and Sinai
        actually originated from the desert of Saudi
        Arabia  -----fairly recently---like in the past
        1500 years or less.    (Arabic is very very
         variable over space and time----so a good
         tool for locating people's origins------Arabic
         speaking people seem to have no trouble
         PINNING a land of origin on other Arabic
         speaking people based on ACCENT or
         style.   ------I have a friend born in  Mumbai,
         one day we were walking around town -
         she struck up a conversation with a
         shop keeper  ---new to both of us---in Arabic.
         I had had no idea that she knew Arabic----
         She told me  "it was Iraqi Arabic"----her
         family had migrated to Bombay (Mumbai)
         centuries earlier but she recognized the
         "Iraqi Arabic"  of her ancestors.     Yeah---
         she was fluent in Hebrew too   ---sorry
         about that,  Penelope.    Hebrew is not like
         that------differences in usage and accent
         are very very minor over time and space


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

Of course for Israel to give their land back and take the fence down, to quit bulldozing their homes in the West Bank and East Jerusalem, what they agreed to in the Balfour Declaration.


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Esay----regarding crime in Russia----yup----
the Russians virtually live on it----very much so
including during the heyday of communism


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



Are you a Jew? What line do you come from. What makes you a jew?


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Of course for Israel to give their land back and take the fence down, to quit bulldozing their homes in the West Bank and East Jerusalem, what they agreed to in the Balfour Declaration.



the balfour declaration was issued by the British---it was not a treaty.     The arabs rejected it     In fact if the Balfour declaration details were actually
imposed-------lands and houses etc lost by jews
in the  BRITISH MANDATE lands would have
to be returned to jews------I am delighted that you
insist that my husband gets his house back.    When do we get it?        East Jerusalem is chock full of land that was owned by jews during the
British Mandate times too..     In fact at that time
arabs owned virtually no land in East Jerusalem . 
What  dates did you have in mind for this restoration  project-----ie what window of time? 
will ISIS have to donate Baghdad back to DA 
JOOOS/       Do   DA JOOOOS get back a big
part of   ALEXANDRIA    from Egypt?


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

Who started communism. I can understand some of it, as EO Czars were a monarchy like régime, no doubt, but the Bolsheviks went overboard to where the Jews were in charge , in a way it was nothing more than a coup, and then begun a global communist vine that spread into each country , including the US. Stalin was more in to national communism , not global. Germany was anti Russia communism.  Today the US is going to become communistic,  the government will be the elites, it already is in a way, takeover of the US government by the elites who tell our politicians what to do.


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Of course for Israel to give their land back and take the fence down, to quit bulldozing their homes in the West Bank and East Jerusalem, what they agreed to in the Balfour Declaration.
> ...



Of course the Arabs didn't like it, but only a certain no. of Jews were suppose to go there every year, not boatloads, so many they had to live in tents on Cyprus. It was suppose to be a slow gradual process.

If your husband had a home in E. Jerusalem who come they are bulldozing the Pals homes down. Is he a Palestinians?


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

for Penelope----jews define  Jew ----as any child of
a jewish mother-----or any convert to  Judaism. 
Both of my parents are jews.      What are you, 
Penelope-----other than somewhat illiterate and-----
based on my experience with Nazis of the north-east
of the  USA    and my time in the navy------a southern Nazi?-------do you have an impression
that   95%   of   "NEW YORK"s population  are
jooos   and the whole place is a  GIANT CITY??


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Who started communism. I can understand some of it, as EO Czars were a monarchy like régime, no doubt, but the Bolsheviks went overboard to where the Jews were in charge , in a way it was nothing more than a coup, and then begun a global communist vine that spread into each country , including the US. Stalin was more in to national communism , not global. Germany was anti Russia communism.  Today the US is going to become communistic,  the government will be the elites, it already is in a way, takeover of the US government by the elites who tell our politicians what to do.



are there a whole lot of people in your town who
are alcoholics,     Penelope?


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> for Penelope----jews define  Jew ----as any child of
> a jewish mother-----or any convert to  Judaism.
> Both of my parents are jews.      What are you,
> Penelope-----other than somewhat illiterate and-----
> ...



then you have a problem, Judah married a Ham Canaanite.  We are also told in Kings they intermarried with all the pagan women and had children by then. So you see the problem here?

If both your parents are jews, what line are they from, what tribe?? To even think your a jew you should know this. If your a convert, just proves once again  ,, jew is not a race.  (This has nothing to do with the German Army or WWII)


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



Race has very little meaning in humans.    Of course   "JEWS"   is not a race------why do you
repeat this moot point incessantly    Penelope-----you seem to be trying to prove that you are a moron       The term  "jew"  is derived from the name   JUDAH-----Judah is the son of  Jacob----
Jacob named   JUDAH  as his heir in reference to
the person who should  GOVERN    what was by that time a little nation of people including  Jacob's 12 sons and their wives and kids and whoever else JOINED up.     Jacob was the progenitor
of that little nation.      Feel free to ask questions
Penelope.      At that time that  Jacob named JUDAH   his heir-------he would not have been
called   "a jew" ------His name was   ISRAEL and
he would have been called a  "Hebrew"-----being a
HEBREW----refers------ie.  self describes by people who called themselves Hebrews refers to
a semitic root which implies-----something like
movement and transformation.    Hebrews came under the leadership of  JUDAH----and his heirs---
and came to be called   "JEWS"-----got it now, 
Penelope?


----------



## ESay (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Of course for Israel to give their land back and take the fence down, to quit bulldozing their homes in the West Bank and East Jerusalem, what they agreed to in the Balfour Declaration.



If I remember correctly, Arab countries waged several wars against Israel. And they lost these wars. Why couldn’t these territories be considered as a trophy?



irosie91 said:


> Esay----regarding crime in Russia----yup----
> the Russians virtually live on it----very much so
> including during the heyday of communism



Well, the crime rate in the USSR was very low. Actually, that was one of the advantages which the Bolshevik rule had brought.


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > for Penelope----jews define  Jew ----as any child of
> ...



I see no problem at all     -----your statement 
"JEWS ARE NOT A RACE"   has no meaning at
all.      Race is a very artificial designation ----virtually meaningless.     In some places it simply depends on the color of the skin-----Sometimes the term  "race"  is used to describe any  "group" 
of people with common attributes  -----for example---some people refer to   "Hispanics"  as a 
race -----just because they either came from or have ancestors from south America ----where for
many centuries  SPANISH was (and is)   the spoken language------and the cuisine includes 
 CORN TORTILLAS.       Are you STILL trying to
present yourself as an idiot?


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > for Penelope----jews define  Jew ----as any child of
> ...





ESay said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Of course for Israel to give their land back and take the fence down, to quit bulldozing their homes in the West Bank and East Jerusalem, what they agreed to in the Balfour Declaration.
> ...



I agree the arabs did wage war, in retaliation, and I suppose , they can see it as a trophy win, but we really don't do that these days do we, like what Isis may be doing, because if so, then Isis is doing just what the Zionist did and are continuing to do. Since 1948 to today they are still stealing land from the Pals and now the Bedouins and building apts for Jews. They have taken over the land. So if we want to be barbaric then we have to allow Isis to do what they are doing.

As far as crime in Russia:


*And us, the Jews? An Israeli student finishes high school without ever hearing the name "Genrikh Yagoda," the greatest Jewish murderer of the 20th Century, the GPU's deputy commander and the founder and commander of the NKVD.*

*Yagoda diligently implemented Stalin's collectivization orders and is responsible for the deaths of at least 10 million people. His Jewish deputies established and managed the Gulag system. After Stalin no longer viewed him favorably, Yagoda was demoted and executed, and was replaced as chief hangman in 1936 by Yezhov, the "bloodthirsty *

*http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7...342999,00.html*


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

ESay said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Of course for Israel to give their land back and take the fence down, to quit bulldozing their homes in the West Bank and East Jerusalem, what they agreed to in the Balfour Declaration.
> ...



not really-------crime was the way of life-----petty theft,    and  ---corruption and bribery   etc  was
the way of life.    ----everyone dealt with the black
market -----now and then.   Theft was so prevalent that when people used common kitchens----they had pots with LOCKS on them.    Factories making consumer products  had a rate of loss
from pilfering-----which was expected.     I know this stuff from Russians-----way back in 1965 my brother visited Russia-------he could barely walk around without being offered black market rate
rubles for his blue jeans


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I agree then how can you have a jewish state, which you know your Israel is based on secular state . Yes they teach torah and Hebrew in the schools but not as a religion. They see it as culture. Saudi Arabia is a Muslim state , but that is a religion, but you Israelites have no right to that land as I hear your PM so often say, about everyday, although he was raised secular and lived most of his life in the US, yet he talks about how God gave them the land. He is so full of it, it can literally make one throw up. Just today, Jerusalem means so much to them , heck for centuries they could care less about Palestine let alone Jerusalem or the wailing wall . Even when Cyrus, linage from Ham, said the Jews could return from Babylonia most chose not to.  So it would be nice if they quit all this BS about God gave them this land, but if one  reads the OT one can see they were not holy people then and who ever is there today are the same. How they can treat the Pals like they do, is just beyond me.


----------



## ESay (May 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> not really-------crime was the way of life-----petty theft, and ---corruption and bribery etc was
> the way of life. ----everyone dealt with the black
> market -----now and then. Theft was so prevalent that when people used common kitchens----they had pots with LOCKS on them. Factories making consumer products had a rate of loss
> from pilfering-----which was expected. I know this stuff from Russians-----way back in 1965 my brother visited Russia-------he could barely walk around without being offered black market rate
> rubles for his blue jeans



I will open you a little secret – I live in a post-Soviet country. I was very young when the USSR existed, but my parents and some other relatives remember that time. There were much less killings, robbery, drugs, and other things we have now. Of course, information about serious crimes wasn’t freely released at that time, but ‘murder will out’. And level of corruption was too much lower than it is now. Of course, corruption existed there, but now its level is just incredible.


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Penelope---what is there about the statement you use in your signature that so fascinates you?   Do
you have even the slightest idea why a jew would
have written it-----or what it actually reveals about jews and what it reveals about scum like you?


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > not really-------crime was the way of life-----petty theft, and ---corruption and bribery etc was
> ...



yes-----killing and drugs is NOW rampant in formerly  USSR  countries-----but in the past the
crime  (as I have been told by Russian immigrants to the USA---and also from written sources)  was kinda petty economic------people had so little that they stole wherever they could----now crime in Russia etc is  BIG TIME MOB TYPE stuff----so
I have been told.     THE OPPORTUNITIES are
more available.   As for jews from communist countries now in Israel-----the opportunities got
to them too


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Easy, you say your jewish, just what does that mean?  Also the Ashkenazi's are not Semites, but Japhetites, so the maj of you are not even semites.  Your imposters, pretending to have a claim to a land you don't.


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > not really-------crime was the way of life-----petty theft, and ---corruption and bribery etc was
> ...



I have a friend from Russia, she came with her husband in the early 90's and she misses it, and I said why did yous move here and she said the Gov offered her husband a job. He is now deceased and she is as she puts it "stuck here".  She is a very nice person.  She is amazed at how Americans are so wasteful. I do agree. She has found a Russian community in NJ where she now lives and likes to go there.


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> [QUOTE="Penelope, post: 11428613,
> 
> Easy, you say your jewish, just what does that mean?  Also the Ashkenazi's are not Semites, but Japhetites, so the maj of you are not even semites.  Your imposters, pretending to have a claim to a land you don't.




there is no  "JAPHETITE"  people Penelope------why are you playing around with words you do not
understand?      just to prove you are stupid????


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > for Penelope----jews define  Jew ----as any child of
> ...




I will tell you about my lineage as far back as you
tell me about your lineage.     As a person who imagines herself to be literate-----to think of yourself as a literate human----you should know. 
You are certainly a stupid one-----you CONTINUE
to   CLAIM A VICTORY in that you imagine you
proved   "jew is not a race"    despite the fact I never claimed  "jew"  to be a race      "race"  has
no meaning in the population of animals called
HOMO SAPIEN------some people designate as
different "races"   people who have different skin
colors.     IMO----such a designation has no value---------I graduated as a biology major cum laude.      You got some kind of knowledge regarding  "race"    that you would like to impart to justify your OBSESSION with it?


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



OFF TOPIC


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="Penelope, post: 11428613,
> ...



What do you call the offspring of Japheth?


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



children.      If there ever was a group of people who identified themselves culturally as a people
whose progenitor  was  JAPHETH----they are no
longer extant..      Most groups or "nations"   that arose in ancient times are no longer extant.    MOST of them.       Hindus still exist as hindus with still existing albeit not commonly spoken language and scriptural writings     Buddhists still exist with scriptural writings.     Jews still exist with
a language and scriptural writings.   Zoroastrians
have their scriptural writings-----I am not sure what
they speak in  Mumbai amongst themselves     Chaldeans still have their scriptural writings and some speak Aramaic   --------Aztecs are all gone---
virtually completely and their language is not used but some Mexicans do know some of it     People like you came from nowhere-----more like the
cosmic dungheap.     Some people like you---generated from the unwashed and the illiterate----DO GROW a brain that functions-----but many remain stupid-----so you are not alone


----------



## Penelope (May 19, 2015)

Well seems everyone and their brother is an Ashkenazi "jew". They are not semites, what 85% of Jews are Ashkenazis.


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Well seems everyone and their brother is an Ashkenazi "jew". They are not semites, what 85% of Jews are Ashkenazis.



no    Most people are not jews     There are very few jews in the world-----most jews who survived the Christian persecution and then muslim  genocide in the LEVANT----did so by migrating to Europe and parts of Asia ----Most of Europe and parts of Asia are called    ASHKENAZ in jewish scriptural writings -----so the jews who moved to  ASHKENAZ    are called   ASHKENAZIS,   especially those who went to the area which is,  historically  THE RHINE VALLEY  and  "Germania"   by the Romans.  
THE Iberian peninsula is called----in jewish scriptural writings----SEPHARD    and ---the area called approximately called   GAUL  by the romans was called 
SAPHRAD  (or something like that)    Jews who migrated to SEPHARD  were called SEPHARDI   and those who migrated to ASHKENAZ were called  ASHKENAZI-----
both of these words are HEBREW words out of ancient Hebrew writings-------because JEWS were using them----
got that,  Penelope?     Something I have noticed might interest you------Persons with the last name  "ASHKENAZI"    are generally -----actually Sephardi.  At least all of those I have known named ASHKENAZI are
Sephardi-----must be they visited and returned-----so they GOT THE NAME as in   "hey---that Ashkenazi guy (so named because he spent time in the RHINE VALLEY area)  is back"   -----now do you understand?    probably not------you probably did not pass high school geometry either.    The reason these areas got Hebrew names is because  DA JOOOOOS  named them and Hebrew is the COMMON LANGUAGE OF DA JOOOOOS


----------



## irosie91 (May 19, 2015)

Oh----btw-----a  SEMITE is a person whose language is a semitic language------semites speak semitic languages----
there are very few jews in the world----even today,  who
know no Hebrew------the languages of both the  Ashkenazi jews and  the Sephardi jews all contained Hebrew elements---LOTS OF THEM -------and were written with Hebrew letters------because jews is semites


----------



## ESay (May 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> yes-----killing and drugs is NOW rampant in formerly USSR countries-----but in the past the
> crime (as I have been told by Russian immigrants to the USA---and also from written sources) was kinda petty economic------people had so little that they stole wherever they could----now crime in Russia etc is BIG TIME MOB TYPE stuff----so
> I have been told. THE OPPORTUNITIES are
> more available. As for jews from communist countries now in Israel-----the opportunities got
> to them too



Well, the common people didn’t have much, but theft from private households was also a rare thing. Maybe what your friends were telling you was theft from state enterprises. You maybe know that at the Soviet times the government was controlling every sector of economy, including retail. It didn’t execute its duties properly, so the shortage of consumer goods was a usual case. It was very often that it wasn’t enough to buy a thing, but one had to ‘достать’ it. In order to ‘достать’ something one had to have acquaintances in state shops or enterprises, who were able to take the thing out from there. Such people were called ‘несуны’.

But again, these ‘несуны’ are little children in comparison with the ones who are stealing from state coffers in the present times.


----------



## irosie91 (May 20, 2015)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > yes-----killing and drugs is NOW rampant in formerly USSR countries-----but in the past the
> ...



yes---the theft was  ON THE JOB-----at the state run factories and agricultural projects--------and lots of black
market activity   (---from   uhm.....reliable sources....) but also minor stuff from each other on little things like car parts ------things left out in the open......


----------



## ESay (May 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> es---the theft was ON THE JOB-----at the state run factories and agricultural projects--------and lots of black
> market activity (---from uhm.....reliable sources....) but also minor stuff from each other on little things like car parts ------things left out in the open......



I assure you that there is plenty of theft on the job at the current times. Not only from the remains of state enterprises, but also from private ones.


----------

